# whats the bolt pattern for an xtrail???



## drags (Apr 17, 2005)

hey guys i just bought a pearl white XT 7 days ago

i just had a few questions

whats the wheel bolt pattern of the truck??

the offset???

and whats the biggest sized rim/tire combo are u able to put on the truck??


thanx in advance


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi,

5 bolt pattern, rim size is 6" x 6.5" offset is 40

The largest I've seen was 20" rims, but that's pushing it, more common are 17" and 18" rims.



drags said:


> hey guys i just bought a pearl white XT 7 days ago
> 
> i just had a few questions
> 
> ...


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Bolt pattern 5x114.5


----------



## drags (Apr 17, 2005)

cool thanx

the nissan dealership in vancouver had a SE with 20" on it and 55 series tires
and it still had lots of wheel gap


----------



## drags (Apr 17, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> Bolt pattern 5x114.5



u sure they not 5x114.3???


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

They are 5 x 114.3

Do know that due to the weight of bigger wheels, your acceleration is going to suffer with anything bigger than 17-18" wheels, just a precaution


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

drags said:


> cool thanx
> 
> the nissan dealership in vancouver had a SE with 20" on it and 55 series tires
> and it still had lots of wheel gap


They do fit, but the rear does not have enough clearance when the suspension is compressed. The rear tires will often hit the inner fender wells or even rub against the plastic shock towers. Biggest I would go would be 18 inch wheels for clearance, aesthetic, mileage, and aceleration compromises.


----------



## drags (Apr 17, 2005)

well im lookin to buy some 18"


but i havent decided what profile tires to go with?

i dont want anything to lowpro so every bump i hit will run a chance of damaging my rim

i was thinkin 50 series


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

drags said:


> well im lookin to buy some 18"
> 
> 
> but i havent decided what profile tires to go with?
> ...


In order to maintain proper speedometer readings, you have to chose a tire size that is cloase to the same diameter of the stock tires. The profile will be dictated by the width of the tires.

The Stock Tires are 215/65/16 = 27" diameter

To be close to that with a 50 tire you would need:

235/50/18 = 27.25" diameter
255/50/18 = 27.04' diameter

Either are with in the 2% recommendation


----------



## drags (Apr 17, 2005)

cool thanx :thumbup:


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

could I use P215/70R16 instead of 65??


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

drags said:


> hey guys i just bought a pearl white XT 7 days ago
> 
> i just had a few questions
> 
> ...


I saw one with 20" wheels and there was lots of clearance. If you don't mind sacrificing gas mileage, ride and versatility, 22" wheels with 30 series rubber will fit. Remember a 22" wheel weighs about 80-90 lbs. Thats 320 lbs of extra unsprung weight.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

When you go to a larger wheel does the offset need to change or should it stay the same? 

For example, I am considering an 18" wheel with 235 55R 18 tires. The reason I am asking is because I am buying my stuff from Tire Rack and they don't list the X Trail. 

I was wondering if the Altima had the same offset.


----------



## shamusom (Nov 4, 2008)

*Bolt Pattern*

I found some used tires I want to buy that are on rims, and am wondering if they will fit. They were on a 2006 Dodge Caravan using a 5 bolt pattern: Bolt Pattern: 5x114.3 

Will these fit on a 2006 Nissan XTrail? 

Thanks!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

shamusom said:


> I found some used tires I want to buy that are on rims, and am wondering if they will fit. They were on a 2006 Dodge Caravan using a 5 bolt pattern: Bolt Pattern: 5x114.3
> 
> Will these fit on a 2006 Nissan XTrail?
> 
> Thanks!


Those wheels will fit, but just check the offset.


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey guys - I live in Trinidad - and the stock tyres on my X will be needing to be replaced in the next 2-3 months or so...I don't have to worry about winter here, but I'm thinking to up-size to 18". I'm looking at 18x7.5 +45mm offset, with a set of 255/45/18 (Kumho KL12). I don't believe I can get the KL12's in a narrower width....I really like the tread pattern of the KL12's as it can seemingly do some digging in mud, and should be excellent on the highway too....

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## nissan x-trail (Nov 6, 2010)

*Bolt Pattern*

i wanted to know would bolt pattern 5 x 114.3 or 5x100 fit a 2006 nissan x-trail please let me now ASAP if either of these will work ??

--Plz and Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

5x114.3 is the one


----------

